# مرض السرطان !! بين اليأس و البحث عن علاج ....متنوع .



## قلم حر (24 مايو 2007)

السرطان هذا المرض الشهير .......أنواع منه ممكن شفاؤها ( خصوصا في بداية تشكل المرض ) و أنواع اٍستعصت على العلاج ( حتى الآن ) ....ماذا نعرف عنه و عن التطورات في علاجه و الوقايه منه أيضا ؟؟
هنا سنورد بعض التقارير عن أهم ما توصلت له آخر الأبحاث .
لن أطيل ......سأبدأ :

مضادات للسرطان من *بيض* الدجاج






يحوي زلال البيض البروتين المضاد للسرطان​
 
نجح علماء بريطانيون في تطوير سلالة من الدجاج المعدل وراثيا والقادر على وضع بيض يحوي بروتينات لازمة لتصنيع عقاقير مكافحة للسرطان. 
وقد أعلن عن تحقيق هذا الإنجاز نفس الفريق الذي تمكن من تخليق النعجة دوللي المستنسخة. 
ويقول معهد روزلين، القريب من أدنبرة باسكتلندا، إنه نجح في تخليق خمسة أجيال من الدواجن التي يمكنها إنتاج مستويات عالية من بروتينات يمكن أن تؤدي لإنقاذ الحياة. 
ويعني هذا توفير مجموعة من الأدوية أكثر تنوعا وبكميات أكبر وهو ما يمكن أن يؤدي لخفض ضخم في التكلفة. 
ويقول البروفيسور هاري جريفين، مدير المعهد "الكثير من التجارب الطبية التي تجري هذه الأيام شديدة التكلفة". 
وتابع "فكرة إنتاج هذه البروتينات عبر الطيور التي تضع البيض يعني إمكان الإنتاج على نطاق واسع ورخيص وفي الواقع فإن المادة الخام لنظام الإنتاج هذا رخيصة رخص الحبوب التي تقدم لإطعام الدجاج". 
وقال فيرغس وولش المراسل الطبي لبي بي سي لقناة بي بي سي نيوز-24 بالتلفزيون البريطاني إن العلماء، الذين ربوا 500 دجاجة، عكفوا على هذا المشروع طيلة سبع سنوات. 
"انتظار عشر سنوات"
ولكن يمكن أن تمر خمس سنوات أخرى قبل إعطاء الضوء الأخضر لتجربة العقاقير على المرضى، بينما تمر عشر سنوات حتى يمكن تطوير دواء بالكامل، حسبما يقول المراسل. 
وقد تم تطوير هذه البروتينات في زلال البيض، ولكن الباحثين لا يعرفون بعد إلى أي مدى ستثبت العقاقير التي ستنجم عن ذلك فاعلية طبية. 
وقد أعلن العلماء في يونيو/حزيران 2005 أن الدجاج المعدل الذي يحوي بيضه كميات كبيرة من البروتينات المكافحة للسرطان يمكن أن يصبح حقيقة تجارية. 
وفي تلك الأثناء قال الباحثون في معهد روزلين - حيث تم تخليق النعجة دوللي، وهي أول حيوان ثديي يستنسخ من خلية بالغة - إنهم أنتجوا نسخة من جسم مضاد يهدف لمكافحة سرطان الجلد. 
كما تم دراسة إنتاج أدوية تحوي ثلاثة بروتينات أخرى. 
منقول من ( بي بي سي ) العربيه .​


----------



## قلم حر (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مرض السرطان !! بين اليأس و البحث عن علاج ....متنوع .*

*هل تريد تجنب السرطان؟ غير طريقة حياتك .*





السمنة احد الاسباب الرئيسية للاصابة بالسرطان
------------------------------------------------------​اوضحت دراسة حديثة قامت بها جامعة هافارد الامريكية ان تغيير اسلوب الحياة السائد في كثير من المجتمعات يمكن ان يساعد الى حد كبير في تخفيض عدد المصابين بالسرطان في العالم. 
وحسب هذه الدراسة فان ثلث حالات الوفاة بسبب السرطان في العالم، والتي تبلغ 7 ملايين حالة وفاة، ترتبط بمجموعة من العوامل، التي يطلق عليها الباحثون "عناصر الخطر"، واكثرها مرتبط بنمط الحياة المعاصرة. 
ووضعت الدراسة تسعة من هذه العناصر التي تزيد من امكانية الاصابة بالسرطان، وعلى رأسها السمنة، وقلة ممارسة الرياضة، وتناول الاغذية غير الصحية، والتدخين، وتناول المشروبات الكحولية، وتلوث الهواء. 
وجاءت نتائج هذه الدراسة اعتمادا على مراجعات شاملة للدراسات الطبية والتقارير الحكومية في مجال مكافحة السرطان. 
كما قام فريق جامعة هافارد الذي اعد الدراسة باعادة تحليل مجموعة من البيانات التي احتوت عليها الدراسات المختلفة في هذا الصدد. 
وانتهى فريق البحث الى انه في الدول منخفضة او متوسطة الدخل، فان اهم العوامل التي تزيد من مخاطر الاصابة بالسرطان هي التدخين وتناول الكحوليات وقلة تناول الخضراوات والفاكهة. اما في الدول مرتفعة الدخول فان اهم تلك العوامل هي السمنة، بالاضافة الى التدخين والكحوليات. 
التدخين هو الاخطر
ويقول الدكتور ماجد عزت الذي قاد فريق البحث بجامعة هافارد ان التدخين يتصدر العوامل التي تزيد من مخاطر الاصابة بالسرطان، اذ انه وحده يتسبب في 21% من حالات السرطان التي تؤدي للوفاة. 
وضرب عزت مثالا على اهمية جهود مكافحة التدخين بما تم في بريطانيا، اذ ان حملات التوعية العامة بمخاطر التدخين ادت الى انخفاض ملحوظ في حالات الوفاة الناجمة عن سرطان الرئة. 
وأكد عزت اهمية الوقاية في وقف انتشار السرطان، وهي جهود تركز ببساطة على تغيير انماط الحياة السائدة في مجتمعات كثيرة، وتحسين ظروف البيئة. 
وتقول الدكتورة كات آني الباحثة في مركز ابحاث السرطان في بريطانيا ان هذه الدراسة توضح بجلاء ان الكثير من حالات السرطان، والكثير من الوفيات المرتبطة بها حول العالم يمكن تجنبها. 
وتؤكد ان الدراسات التي قام بها مركز ابحاث السرطان في بريطانيا قدرت انه يمكن منع نصف حالات الاصابة بالسرطان عن طريق تغيير انماط الحياة. 
يشار الى ان هذا المركز ينظم حملة لتغيير نمط الحياة في بريطانيا، تقوم على الاقلاع عن التدخين، وممارسة الرياضة بانتظام، وتناول الاطعمة والمشروبات الصحية، وتجنب التعرض بشكل مفرط لاشعة الشمس، وهو ما يقوم به بعض البريطانيين اثناء العطلات. 
موضوع من BBC


منشور 2005/11/18 03:55:42 GMT
​


----------



## قلم حر (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مرض السرطان !! بين اليأس و البحث عن علاج ....متنوع .*

*تقنية جديدة لـ"تجميد" سرطان الرئة*​ 





واسهمت هذه التقنية في علاج 16 مريضا حتى الآن .. تعافى منهم سبعة من السرطان.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 


بدأ الاطباء في استخدام تقنية جديدة لعلاج سرطان الرئة، عبر تجميد الخلايا في درجة حرارة تصل الى سالب 190درجة، وذلك للمرضى الذين ليس بامكانهم الخضوع لعمليات جراحية. 
في العادة تهدف الجراحات الى وقف انتشار السرطان، لكن هذا الامر ليس ممكنا تماما خاصة إذا كان المرضى شديدي الضعف. 
وقد نجح الاطباء في مستشفى "هيرفيلد" في "ميدل اسكس" ببريطانيا في محاولاتهم لتجميد الخلايا السرطانية ووضعها في كرة مثلجة. واسهمت هذه التقنية في علاج 16 مريضا. 
ووصفت حالة سبعة من هؤلاء الذين خضعوا لهذه التجربة قبل عام بأنها جيدة ، حيث تأكد انهم تعافوا من السرطان. 
وقال الدكتور عمر مايوند الذي اجرى هذه التجارب ان حوالي الفين من مرضى السرطان سيكونون مؤهلين للخضوع لهذا العلاج سنويا. 
ويضيف :" ان استئصال الرئة قد يكون الخيار الافضل في المراحل المبكرة من السرطان، الا ان ذلك قد يتسبب في مشاكل صحية خطيرة لحوالي عشرين بالمئة من المرضي الذين قد يعانون من مشاكل حادة في التنفس". 
فرصة اخرى
تتضمن التقنية الجديدة عمل فتحة طولها 12 سم في الصدر حتى يمكن ادخال جهاز خاص الى منطقة الورم الخبيث. 
ويستخدم النتروجين السائل في تجميد الورم لجعله يتحلل مع الجسم خلال فترة تتراوح بين ثلاثة الى ستة اشهر، وهو امر يعتقد العلماء انه ليس خطيرا وان المرضى يحققون نتائجا جيدة. 
والطريقة الجديدة اقل خطرا ، ولا تستغرق زمنا كالذي تستغرقه الجراحات العادية لازالة الرئة، كما ان المرضى يحتاجون لفترة نقاهة اقل حيث ان بامكانهم مغادرة المستشفى خلال اربعة ايام. 
وعملية تجميد الخلايا ليست تقنية جديدة، وهي مستخدمة عادة في جراجات اخرى، لكن فريق اطباء مستشفى "هيرفيلد" يعتقد ان الطريقة تستخدم للمرة الاولى لعلاج سرطان الرئة، ويقولون ان النتائج التي حققتها تعتبر مشجعة للغاية، كما انها لا تحدث اضرارا كبيرة بالرئة. 
ابحاث جديدة
ويقول الدكتور مايوند ان المريض المثالي لهذه الطريقة هو ذلك اصيب بسرطان الرئة في مراحله المبكرة، ويعاني من مشاكل في وظائف الرئة. 
وتصف الدكتورة سو منيج لي اخصائية امراض سرطان الرئة في مركز ابحاث السرطان البريطاني التقنية الجديدة بأنها تقدم املا جديدا للمرضي الذين لا تسمح حالتهم باجراء جراحة خاصة اذا كان الورم السرطاني اكبر مما هو متوقع. 
الا ان لي تقول ان هناك حاجة لاجراء المزيد من الابحاث والتجارب لتأكيد نجاعة هذه الوسيلة، قبل التوصية بادراجها ضمن الحلول المقترحة لمرضى السرطان. 
يذكر ان هناك حوالي 37 الف بريطاني يعانون من سرطان الرئة. 

موضوع من BBC​ 

منشور 2005/10/23 05:57:31 GMT​


----------



## قلم حر (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مرض السرطان !! بين اليأس و البحث عن علاج ....متنوع .*

موضوع مهم جدا ......يعالج أهم طرق الوقايه من المواد المسرطنه التي نواجهها في حياتنا اليوميه :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14863​


----------



## قلم حر (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مرض السرطان !! بين اليأس و البحث عن علاج ....متنوع .*

*عقار يخفض نسبة الإصابة بسرطان الثدي إلى النصف*








هرسبتين عقار يستخدم بالفعل في الحالات المتقدمة من سرطان الثدي
------------------------------------------------------​أظهرت دراسة أمريكية أن العقار هيرسبتين يخفض بنسبة 50% من مخاطر عودة الأورام الخبيثة للنساء اللائي عولجن من سرطان الثدي . 
وقد أظهرت دراسة ثانية أجريت في دورية نيو انجلاند الطبية أن عقار هيرسبتين يمكن أيضا أن يخفض من احتمالات تعرض المريضة لعودة المرض إذا ما أدمج مع العلاج الكيميائي الذي عادة ما تخضع له النساء المصابات بالمرض. 
وقد وصف أحد كبار العلماء المتخصصين بالسرطان نتائج الدراسة بأنها :"مذهلة ". 
ولكن تلك النتائج تعني تعرض المشرعين المسؤولين عن تنظيم توفير ذلك العقار في الأسواق لضغوط إضافية لحثهم على إتاحته لكل الحالات سواء كانت في مراحلها الأولى أم المتقدمة. 
والعقار الجديد، الذي يحمل أيضا أسما تجاريا هو ترازتوزوماب ، يستهدف بروتينا يعرف بالرموز اتش ئي آر -2 ، الذي ينتشر في أجسام النساء المصابات بسرطان الثدي. 
يذكر أن هذا البروتين يوجد في أجسام نحو خمس حالات سرطان الثدي ، أي ما يعادل 10 آلاف سيدة في بريطانيا. 
وينبغي على شركة روتشيه المنتجة لعقار هيرسبتين تقديم طلب للمنظمين الأوروبيين قبل ترخيص الدواء للاستخدام في المراحل المبكرة من السرطان . 
بعد ذلك يجب على المعهد الوطني للصحة و الامتياز الطبي منح موافقته على صرف العقار من قبل الأطباء العاملين لدى هيئة التأمين الصحي البريطانية. 
وتقول الحكومة إنه ينبغي التعجيل من تلك الإجراءات، ولكن ليس من المتوقع أن تكتمل قبل الربيع المقبل. وحتى ذلك الحين، سيكون القرار بيد صناديق دعم الرعاية الصحية لتحدي صرف ذلك الدواء على نفقة التأمين الصحي ، الأمر الذي تصل تكلفته إلى 30 ألف جنيه للمريضة. 
ويجري حاليا صرف العقار لنحو 1700 امرأة يحصلن عليه لمدة عام. وبعد نحو عام أصيبت 13% منهم ( أي 220 امرأة ) بالمرض مجددا وماتت منهن 34 مريضة. 
ويحبذ البروفيسور إيان سميث رئيس مستشفى مارسدن ومعهد أبحاث السرطان صرف العقار الجدي للنساء الآن وقبل الدخول في دوائر الإجراءات الحكومية والروتين لأنه يحقق فرقا واضحا وملموسا في حالاتهن. 
فوائد واضحة 
الدراسة الثانية جمعت بين تجربتين أجريتا في أمريكا شملت 3350 مريضة استخدمن العقار سواء ضمن عقاقير أخرى مثل "تاكسول" أو بمفرده. 
وجاءت النتائج لتظهر ان اخذ العقارين معا قد خفض خطر التعرض للإصابة بنسبة النصف بينما انخفضت نسبة الوفيات بنسبة الثلث. 
ولكن العلماء يريدون معرفة الآثار بعيدة المدى لهذا العقار حيث أن معظم النساء المصابات بالسرطان يصبن به مرة أخرى بعد مرور سنة ونصف أو سنتين بعد زوال الأعراض لأول مرة. 
موضوع من BBC


منشور 2005/10/20 12:15:18 GMT​


----------



## alhor (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مرض السرطان !! بين اليأس و البحث عن علاج ....متنوع .*


موضوع مميز يدل على باحث داءوب 

شكرا لك يا القلم الحر 

أنواع السرطان

 سرطان الثدي

 سرطان الرئة

سرطان الخصية

سرطان المثانة

سرطان القولون

سرطان الغدد الليمفاوية

وأضافة بسيطة عن تعريف مرض السرطان

تحتوي نواة كل خلية في جسم الإنسان على مورثات تشرف و تسيطر على وظائف هذه الخلية و عملها و غذائها و انقسامها و موتها ،  و لكل خلية نمط معين من الحياة تحدده مجموعة من المورثات الخاصة تشرف على عملية الانقسام أو شيخوخة و موت الخلية و تدعى مجموعة هذه المورثات بمورثات الموت المبرمج . 

و تضبط هذه المورثات عمل مورثتين مسؤولتين إما عن الانقسام و التكاثر أو عن إيقاف ولجم هذا التكاثر . 

المورثة الورمية التي تنشط النمو و التكاثر و الانقسام 

المورثة الكابحة للورم و هي المورثة التي تقي من حدوث الورم و تعمل مجموعة هذه المورثات بشكل منتظم و متوافق بشكل يضمن سلامة ووظيفة النسج والخلايا ومن برنامج محدد لكل نسيج فمثلاً تشرف هذه المورثات على نسيج بطانة الرحم ليتبدل كل 28 يوم كما أن النسيج يفترض ألا يتجدد بعد الولادة لذلك نجد أن المورثة الورمية متوقفة عن العمل فيه 

 هذه الأمور تحدث في حال سلامة و انتظام عمل المورثات لكن ماذا يحدث لو تعرض عمل هذه المورثات لخلل بحيث زاد عمل المورثة الورمية أو تعطل عمل المورثة الكابحة ؟ 

الجواب سيكون هو حدوث الورم . 

فالورم هو تكاثر عشوائي و غير مضبوط للخلايا بحيث تفقد الخلية قدرتها على الموت فتنقسم في جميع الاتجاهات  دون وجود من يلجمها أو يقيد تكاثرها . و لكن هذا الورم الناشئ ليس بالضرورة أن يكون خبيثاً فيلزمه بعض التغيرات في بنية الخلية حتى يتحول إلى ورم  خبيث و يكون هذا الورم الخبيث  في بدايته متواضعا في مكانه ، ومع مرور الوقت و حسب شدة خباثته يبدأ بالانتشار و التوسع و الانتقال إلى مناطق بعيدة معطياً النقائل الورمية التي حين وجودها يعني التقدم  في مرحلة الورم و صعوبة و تعقيد بالعلاج . 

فالسرطان إذاً لا يبدأ دفعة واحدة إنما هناك عدة مراحل يمر بها و هذه المراحل تحتاج إلى زمن قد يمتد لسنوات ، و السرطان إذاً هو داء يصيب مورثات الخلية فيؤدي إلى تكاثرها و هذا لا يعني انه داء وراثي بالضرورة .

​


----------



## قلم حر (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مرض السرطان !! بين اليأس و البحث عن علاج ....متنوع .*

شكرا أخي الحر على المرور و التشجيع .
أما اٍضافتك الرائعه ....فلها ألف ألف شكر .
الرب يباركك .


----------



## قلم حر (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: مرض السرطان !! بين اليأس و البحث عن علاج ....متنوع .*

تفاحة وخضار في اليوم.. يقي من السرطان
 1357 (GMT+04:00) - 22/10/04




*دبي، الامارات العربية المتحدة (CNN ) -- تفاحة واحدة مع حمية خضراوات مركزة، هما نجما الدراسات الجديدة للوقاية من السرطان . *
هذه النتائج المثيره قدمت خلال المؤتمر السنوي لأبحاث الوقاية من السرطان، الذي عقد في سياتل مؤخرا.
ففي دراسة قام بها فرانسيس راؤول، من المؤسسة الوطنية للأبحاث الطبية والصحية، بتراسبورغ في فرنسا ، اثبت ان المواد الكيماوية الموجودة في التفاح، ساعدت في الوقاية من سرطان القولون.
وبينت الدراسة ان تناول ثلاث وجبات أو أكثر من الخضار - ماعدا البطاطا - في اليوم، خففت من نسبة خطورة الاصابة بلمفوما لاهودجكن ، بنسبة 40% .
ويقول الدكتور فرانسيس راؤول: " من المرجح أن ثلث الاصابات السرطانية لها علاقة بالطعام الذي نتناوله.. وهذا أمر نستطيع التحكم به لتجنب الاصابة."
واضاف: " واثبت لدينا أن وجود مضادات الأكسدة في الفواكه والخضار، يحمي الجسم من الأذية التي تحدثها الخلايا عند انقسامها، في الأمراض الخبيثة ."
وفيما يتعلق بالتفاح، فقد ثبت أن نوعا واحدا من مضادات الأكسدة، يدعى "بروسيانيدينز" وتتواجد بوفرة في النبيذ الأحمر والكوكا، يقدم سلسلة من العلامات الخلوية الناجم عنها موت الخلية السرطانية، وأن تناول تفاحة كاملة مع قشرتها يوميا، يوفر بعض الوقاية من السرطان.




​
وفي دراسة مشابهة ، قامت بها ليندا كيلمان وزملاؤها من مايو كلينيك ، على مجموعة مرضى بلمفوما لاهودجكن، تبين أن من تناول الخضراوات الورقية، مثل البروكولي، الملفوف، والقرنبيط، استطاع تأمين وقاية قوية من السرطان.
ويضاف إلى القائمة السابقة، الفواكه، الخضراوات الصفراء ، الحمراء، البرتقالية ، ومنتجات الطماطم.
ويشير خبراء التغذية إلى أن للزنك والسلينيوم تأثيرات واقية من السرطان أيضا.


----------



## قلم حر (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مرض السرطان !! بين اليأس و البحث عن علاج ....متنوع .*

اطباء: الطب الصيني التقليدي يعالج السرطان
1200 (GMT+04:00) - 24/10/05



​
بحوث تشير إلى امكانية مساهمة الطب التقليدي الصيني في علاج السرطان.
---------------------------------------------------​تشنغدو، الصين (CNN)-- أكد خبراء أن نتائج البحوث العملية تشير إلى أن الطب والأدوية الصينية التقليدية لهما تأثيرات واضحة في الوقاية من الأمراض السرطانية وعلاجها. 
البروفيسور لين هونغ شنغ من مستشفى " قوانغ آن من" قال، إن الدراسة التي أجرتها ثمانية مستشفيات محلية برهنت على أن أساليب الطب الصيني التقليدي من شأنها أن تطيل فترة بقاء المصابين بسرطان الرئة بصورة ملحوظة، علاوة على تأثيراتها الجلية في الوقاية والعلاج من انتقال الأمراض السرطانية بعد العمليات الجراحية وتحسين نوعية حياة مرضاها، وذلك حسب ما نقلته وكالة الأنباء شينخوا.
أما البروفيسور ليو لو مينغ، من مستشفى الأورام التابع لجامعة فودان الشانغهائية، فقال إن أساليب العلاج بالطب والدواء الصيني التقليدي تستطيع أن تطيل على نحو ملحوظ فترة بقاء مرضى سرطان البنكرياس في مرحلته المتقدمة.
والمعروف أن فترة بقاء هؤلاء المرضى تستغرق عادة حوالي 12 شهرا، ولكن أطول فترة بقاء للمرضى الذين يعالجون بأساليب الطب الصيني التقليدي في هذا المستشفى بلغت 38 شهرا.
من جانبه، قال البروفيسور لين تشى بين، من جامعة بكين إن البحوث تدل على أن مكونات ما يسمى بـ "الطبر" وهو من أنواع الفطر السام، لا تستطيع قتل الخلايا السرطانية مباشرة، لكنها ناجحة في مقاومة السرطان.
وأشار إلى انه اتضح من تجارب أخرى أن المستخلص المائي والبوليسكاريد من مكونات "الطبر" بعد دخولها إلى جسم الإنسان، من شأنهما أن يحفزا الجسم على إنتاج خلايا وانترفرون لمقاومة الأورام، الأمر الذي يساهم في تثبيط تكاثر الخلايا السرطانية والقضاء عليها. 
ويذكر أنه يصاب في الصين سنويا نحو مليوني شخص بالأمراض السرطانية، ويموت 1.3 مليون بسببها .


----------



## candy shop (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مرض السرطان !! بين اليأس و البحث عن علاج ....متنوع .*

شكراا ليك يا قلم حر على المعلومات الاكثر من رائعه

والقيمه

وربنا يبارك خدمتك المثمره ويبارك حياتك​


----------



## sandy23 (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مرض السرطان !! بين اليأس و البحث عن علاج ....متنوع .*

شكرا قلم حر على المعلومات المفيدة
الرب يبارك حياتك ويحميك
سلام ونعمة


----------



## قلم حر (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مرض السرطان !! بين اليأس و البحث عن علاج ....متنوع .*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> شكراا ليك يا قلم حر على المعلومات الاكثر من رائعه​
> 
> والقيمه​
> 
> وربنا يبارك خدمتك المثمره ويبارك حياتك​


كالعاده : تشجيع مستمر و  دعوات رائعه .
ألف شكر .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .​


----------



## قلم حر (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مرض السرطان !! بين اليأس و البحث عن علاج ....متنوع .*



sandy23 قال:


> شكرا قلم حر على المعلومات المفيدة
> الرب يبارك حياتك ويحميك
> سلام ونعمة


شكرا للمرور و التشجيع .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .
منوره القسم كله .
أهلا بيكي .


----------



## قلم حر (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مرض السرطان !! بين اليأس و البحث عن علاج .*

GlaxoSmith تنتج 5 أدوية للسرطان بحلول2010
1741 (GMT+04:00) - 19/06/07


 
سوق العقاقير الطبية المعالجة للسرطان يتنامى
----------------------------------------------------​*لندن، إنجلترا (CNN) -- يتوقع ثاني أكبر مصنع للمنتجات الصيدلانية في العالم، غلاكسوسميث GlaxoSmithKline PLC إضافة خمسة عقاقير جديدة إلى خط إنتاجه من الأدوية المعالجة للسرطان بحلول العام 2010.*
وأوضحت الشركة في بيان أن العقاقير الجديدة مخصصة لعلاج أنواع مختلفة من السرطان من بينها سرطان عنق الرحم.
وعلق رئيس قسم الأبحاث والتطوير في الشركة، منصف سلووي قائلاً خلال السنوات الثلاث المقبلة، ستحدث GSK فارقاً للملايين من المرضى الذين يواجهون السرطان.
وكانت الشركة البريطانية قد طرحت في مارس/آذار عقار "تاكيرب" Tykerb، لعلاج سرطان الثدي.
وتحتكر العقاقير المعالجة لسرطان الثدي شريحة كبيرة من سوق المنتجات الصيدلانية، تصل عائداتها إلى قرابة 20 مليار دولار - 29.5 مليار يورو.
ويبلغ معدل نمو سوق أدوية علاج السرطان بنحو 20 في المائة سنوياً، وفق تقديرات الشركة.
ومني عملاق المنتجات الصيدلانية، بضربة أدت لتهاوي أسعار أسهم الشركة، إثر نشر "دورية نيو إنجلاند الطبية" مقالة تشير أن عقارها ِ Avandia لعلاج داء السكري، قد يؤدي لمخاطر إصابة مستخدميه، وبواقع 43 في المائة، بأمراض قلبية.
وطالبت دائرة الدواء والغذاء الأمريكية الشركة بأن تحمل عبوات العقار تحذيرات من أعراضه الجانبية.


----------



## قلم حر (20 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مرض السرطان !! بين اليأس و البحث عن علاج .*

الولايات المتحدة بدأت تقهر السرطان
1301 (GMT+04:00) - 15/06/07




أساليب العلاج والاكتشافات الجديدة ساهمت في الأرقام الجديدة
--------------------------------------------------​*شيكاغو، الولايات المتحدة(CNN)-- يتزامن مؤتمر الجمعية الأمريكية للبحوث الإكلينيكية هذا العام مع منعرج حاسم يرمز إلى صفحة جديدة من الأمل في المعركة مع السرطان، حيث تمّ الإعلان أنّ عدد الوفيات بسبب المرض الخبيث شهد مزيدا من التناقص.*
ويجتمع في شيكاغو انطلاقا من الاثنين وحتى الجمعة 25 ألف أخصائي في أعمال الجمعية التي تتضمن 4000 محادثة هاتفية حول المرض وعروض شفهية ومحاضرات وبحوث يقدمها مشاركون من مختلف أنحاء العالم.
وتقول أسوشيتد برس إنّ السرطان يقضي سنويا على سبعة ملايين شخص في العالم بحيث يعدّ المسبب الثاني أو الثالث للوفيات، وفقا لتصنيف الدولة.
وقال مسؤولون في الجمعية إنّه تمّ تسجيل 1.5 مليون إصابة جديدة في الولايات المتحدة هذا العام وأنّ أكثر من نصف مليون سيموتون بسببه.
غير أنّ الجمعية قدّمت رقما يحتوي على الكثير من الرموز الإيجابية حيث أنه وللمرة الأولى منذ 70 سنة، شهد عدد الوفيات بسبب المرض الخبيث تضاؤلا في الولايات المتحدة عام 2003 وذلك بـ369 وفاة أقلّ.
غير أنّ ما يدعم الأمل أنّ العدد تضاعف بنحو تسع مرات، حيث تمّ تسجيل 3.041 وفاة أقلّ من المعدل عام 2004.
ويعتقد المسؤولون أنّ مزيدا من التضاؤل في رقم الوفيات متوقع أيضا في السنوات التي تلت تلك الفترة.
وقال ممثل مجموعة روش السويسرية ديفيد ليو إنّ ثلث الإصابات بالسرطان باتت قابلة للشفاء في حال الكشف والمعالجة المبكرين له.
وتعني هذه الأرقام أنّ الطب دخل مرحلة جديدة في التعامل مع السرطان تقطع مع سياسة "مراقبته" وتستهدف "العلاج" الآن.
وفعلا فقد تميزت بداية القرن الحالي بما يعدّ "ثورة" في أساليب العلاج، حيث شكّل اعتماد "هرسبتاين" في العلاج الكيماوي للمصابات بسرطان الثدي إضافة مهمة أدّت إلى ارتفاع حالات الشفاء بنسبة 50 بالمائة.


----------



## قلم حر (1 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مرض السرطان !! بين اليأس و البحث عن علاج ....متنوع .*

الكشف عن سرطان الكبد بفحص الدم
1740 (GMT+04:00) - 31/08/07





آمال جديدة أمام مرضى سرطان الكبد
-------------------------​*بروكسيل، بلجيكا(CNN)-- نجح فريق بحث علمي بلجيكي في التوصل إلى طريقة جديدة سهلة للكشف عن سرطان الكبد، تسمح بعلاجه في مراحله المبكرة.*
ونقلت أسوشيتد برس عن مجلة Hepatology التي نشرت الدراسة أنّ مجرد فحص عينة من الدم كفيل بالكشف عن السرطان الذي يصيب الكبد في مراحله المبكرة.
ويقضي هذا النوع من السرطان سنويا على نحو 700 ألف شخص في العالم ولاسيما في أفريقيا وآسيا.
وتعتمد الطريقة الحالية في الكشف عن سرطان الكبد على اعتمادا على الصور وطريقة البيوبسي التي لا تعدّ دقيقة بما فيه الكفاية.
والأهم في الطريقة الجديدة أنها توضّح مراحل تطور السرطان وهو ما سيسمح بتحديد نوعية وكيفية العلاج المناسب، وفقا لرئيس فريق البحث شيتي شن.
كما أنها ستسمح بعلاج فعال للمصابين في المرض في مراحله الأولى لأنّ الطرق المتبعة حاليا لا تكتشف الخلايا القاتلة إلا عند ظهورها وهو ما يعني أنّ المرض بلغ مراحل متقدمة.


----------



## قلم حر (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مرض السرطان !! بين اليأس و البحث عن علاج ....متنوع .*

*النوم يساعد في الوقاية من السرطان ومقاومته*






النوم ..صحة
-------​قال البرفيسور ديفيد شبيجل الاستاذ بجامعة ستانفورد إن النوم الجيد ليلا يمكن أن يقي من الاصابة بالسرطان. 
وأوضح البروفيسور شبيجل أن النوم يمكن أن يعدل توازن الهرمونات في الجسم، مشيرا الى أن التوازن الهرموني يلعب دورا مهما في امكانية الاصابة بالسرطان. 
فبعض الهرمونات مثل الكورتيزول والميلاتونين والاستروجين يشار اليها باعتبار أنها عامل محتمل لتطور الاورام. 
ويدرس البروفيسور شبيجل عدد من الدراسات التي تتناول العلاقة بين النوم والسرطان. 
واحدى هذه الدراسات تتناول الكورتيزول، وهو الهرمون الرئيسي المتعلق بالضغط وينظم الجهاز المناعي بما في ذلك الخلايا التي تساعد الجسم في محاربة السرطان. 
ويصل معدل هذا الهرمون الى الذروة في الفجر ويتناقص خلال اليوم. 
ويدرس البروفيسور شبيجل حالات سيدات عانين مرحلة متقدمة من سرطان الثدي وقد حدث لهن تقلبات شديدة في هذا الهرمون حيث بات يصل الى ذروته بعد الظهر بدلا من الفجر، وقد تعرضن للوفاة المبكرة من المرض. 
وقال البروفيسور شبيجل إن تقلبات هذا الهرمون والتي قد تكون ناجمة عن تقلبات النوم تجعل الانسان أكثر عرضة للاصابة بالسرطان. 
نمو الورم 
ويدرس البروفيسور شبيجل أيضا تأثير هرمون ميلاتونين الذي ينتج أثناء النوم ويلعب دورا في دورة الجسم اليومية. 
ويقول إن هذا الهرمون يعمل على منع تدمير الحامض النووي دي ان ايه وهو التدمير الذي يؤدي الى السرطان، وبطء انتاج الاستروجين مما يؤدي الى نمو الاورام في الثدي والرحم. 
ومن هذا المنطلق فان السيدة التي تعمل عادة ليلا وتنتج ميلاتونين أقل تكون أكثر عرضة للاصابة بالاورام. 
وأظهرت البحوث ارتفاع نسبة الاصابة بسرطان الثدي بين النساء اللائي يعملن ليلا عن نظيراتهن اللائي يعملن في ساعات العمل العادية. 
وتقول الدراسات التي أجريت على الفئران إن الفأر الذي يتعرض لاضطرابات النوم تنمو لديه الاورام بشكل أسرع من غيره. 
ويقول البروفيسور شبيجل إن الاطباء لا يجب أن يعملوا على مكافحة السرطان فقط، وانما مساعدة الناس الذين يعانون أوراما على التعايش معها. 
وأضاف قائلا إن الاصابة بالسرطان ربما تذهب النوم من الجفون ولكن يجب مساعدة هؤلاء المرضى على استعادة النوم لان ذلك قد يساعهدم على الشفاء من المرض. 
وقد تم نشر هذا البحث في صحيفة برين، بيهيفيور أند ايميونيتي.


----------



## قلم حر (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مرض السرطان !! بين اليأس و البحث عن علاج ....متنوع .*

فحص دم مخبري قد يكشف عن سرطان الرئة
 1309 (GMT+04:00) - 15/10/07





فحوصات للدم قد يكشف عن سرطان الرئة مبكرا.
-----------------------------------​*دبي،الامارات العربية المتحدة(CNN)-- ظهر حديثا على الساحة الطبية فحص دم مخبري بسيط يمكن أن يستقصي سرطان الرئة في مراحله الأولى، التي تعتبراكثر قابلية للشفاء.*
هذا الفحص المخبري مازال تحت الاختبار والمراقبة من قبل شركة باناكيا للأدوية، إذ يتم التركيز على نوع خاص من البروتين تم اكتشافه حديثا، ويدعى HAAH، وثبت أن نسبة البروتين ترتفع عن مستواها الطبيعي في الدم بأكثر من عشرين نوع من انواع السرطانات المختلفة، من بينها سرطان الرئة.
هذا الاختبار لا يثبت إصابة الشخص بالسرطان، إنما حسب ماذكرته شركة باناكيا، يميز الاشخاص الذين يحتاجون إلى فحوصات استقصائية إضافية.
مارك سيمينوك، من باناكيا قال: "الناحية المهمة في الموضوع إننا بهذا الفحص سنتمكن من اكتشاف الدرجة الاولى من سرطان الرئة مبكرا، مما يوفر للمريض فرص الحصول على علاج شافي، إذ من المؤسف ان سرطان الرئة لايبدي أي أعراض إلا في الحالات المتأخرة نسبيا من تطور المرض."
في دراسته، التي قدمها لمؤتمرالجمعية الامريكية لابحاث السرطان مؤخرا، ذكر سيمينوك أنه قام هو وعدد من الباحثين بأخذ 160 عينة دم من 160 مريضا من مراحل مرضية مختلفة لسرطان الرئة، ومن 93 شخصا غير مصابين بسرطان في الرئة.
وكانت نتائج الـ HAAH إيجابية في 99% من حالات السرطان، بينما كانت سلبية، وتقريبا لم يثبت وجود أثر له في دم الأشخاص السليمين.
كما تبين أن معدل قيم الـ HAAH كان نفسه تقريبا عند المرضى في المراحل الأربعة من سرطان الرئة، وتراوح بين 16-22 نانوغرام/ ملليتر.
ويقول سيمينوك: " تعتبر هذه النتائج مشجعة جدا ،لأنها تشير إلى المرضى الذين يحتاجون لفحوصات أخرى أكثر تعمقا تبعا لحالاتهم المرضية. إذ أن ارتفاع نسبة HAAH لا يمكن أن يؤكد فيما إذا كان الشخص مصابا بسرطان الرئة أم لا، إنما يمكن أن يستخدم كفحص روتيني لتقرير مدى الحاجة إلى إجراء فحوصات تشخيصية أخرى. وهذه الطريقة هي القسم الأول في فحوصات السرطان، وقد تكون واحدة من أكثرها فاعلية حتى هذا اليوم."
وأعلن سيمينوك أن الشركة تعمل حاليا على توفير علاج محتمل يعتمد على HAAH في تركيبه.
وشركة باناكيا طرحت ثلاثة نماذج من فحوصات HAAH : LC لاستقصاء سرطان الرئة ، PC لسرطان البروستات، TK المحسس الذي يظهر مدى تجاوب مرضى ابيضاض الدم مع العلاج بدواء يدعى Gleevec.
هذا، ويمكن للأطباء إرسال عينات محضرة خصيصا إلى هذه الشركة لإجراء الاختبار، حيث تبلغ تكلفة فحص سرطاني الرئة والبروستات 125 دولار، بينما تصل التكلفة إلى 500 دولار لاختبار TK.


----------



## قلم حر (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مرض السرطان !! بين اليأس و البحث عن علاج ....متنوع .*

*آمال بإنتاج لقاح ضد سرطان المبيض*​ 
*



*
*اللقاح يحفز مناعة الجسم ضد السرطان*
*--------------*​*قال علماء يعملون على انتاج لقاح ضد الإصابة بمرض سرطان المبيض إن التجارب الأولية على اللقاح كانت "مشجعة". *
*وقال معهد روزويل بارك لأمراض السرطان ـ ومقره بافالو في نيويورك بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ـ إن الغرض من اللقاح تعزيز مناعة الجسم الطبيعية ضد السرطان. *
*وأجرى الباحثون تجاربهم على نساء مصابات بسرطان المبيض الإبيثيلي، وهو نوع من السرطان ينشأ في الغلاف الخارجي للمبيض. *
*ويحتوي اللقاح على بروتين من سرطان المبيض مع جزيء دوره تنشيط جهاز المناعة ضده. *
*ويستهدف هذا اللقاح نوعا من البروتين تنتجه بكثرة خلايا المبيض المصابة بالسرطان، ولا تنتجه الخلايا السليمة. *
*وقد تمكن الباحثون من رصد خلايا مناعية حفز انتاجها وجود اللقاح في الجسم حتى الشهر الثاني عشر من تلقيه. *
*وتستجيب غالبية النساء المصابات بسرطان المبيض للعلاج الكيماوي، لكن أكثر من 70% منهن يتوفين بسبب عودة المرض خلال 5 أعوام من تشخيصه. *
*وقد رحب مركز أبحاث السرطان في المملكة المتحدة بنتائج الدراسة، لكنه أكد على الحاجة إلى إجراء مزيد من التجارب على اللقاح. *

موضوع من BBC​ 

منشور 2007/10/13 06:24:05 GMT​


----------



## قلم حر (26 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مرض السرطان !! بين اليأس و البحث عن علاج ....متنوع .*

دراسة يابانية: الشاي الأخضر يقي من سرطان "البروستاتا"
2254 (GMT+04:00) - 25/12/07






الشاي الأخضر قد يكون كلمة السر للوقاية من العديد من الأمراض
--------------------------------------------​*طوكيو، اليابان (CNN) -- أكدت دراسة علمية ممولة من الحكومة اليابانية، استغرق إعدادها نحو 14 عاماً، أن تناول العديد من أكواب الشاي الأخضر يومياً، قد يحول دون الإصابة بسرطان "البروستاتا"، أو قد يمنع انتشار الخلايا السرطانية لدى المصابين بالمرض.*
ووجدت الدراسة، التي أجريت على نحو 50 ألف رجل ياباني تتراوح أعمارهم بين 40 و69 عاماً، أن هؤلاء الذين يشربون خمسة أكواب من الشاي الأخضر فأكثر يومياً، انخفض بينهم احتمال التعرض للإصابة بسرطان البروستاتا، بمعدل النصف، مقارنة مع آخرين يتناولون أقل من كوب يومياً.
تم إعداد هذه الدراسة من قبل إدارة الوقاية من الأمراض الوبائية، بالمركز الوطني لمكافحة السرطان في العاصمة اليابانية طوكيو، خلال الفترة بين عامي 1990 و2004، وتم نشر نتائجها الأربعاء، حيث تُعد أول دراسة تشير إلى فوائد الشاي الأخضر في منع انتشار سرطان البروستاتا.
وبحسب فريق الدراسة، فإن مادة "كاتشين"، التي تتوافر في أوراق الشاي الأخضر، ربما تتضمن محفزات تعمل على وقف نمو الخلايا السرطانية، أو تساعد في خفض هرمون "التستوسترون"، وفقاً لما نقلت أسوشيتد برس.
وكانت دراسة أخرى، قد أظهرت مؤخراً أن الشاي الأخضر ربما يمنع أيضاً الإصابة بسرطان "القولون"، مشيرة إلى أن مركب "البوليفينون"، الموجود بأوراق الشاي، ساعد على الحد من نمو أورام سرطانية، أثناء تجارب على الفئران.
وذكرت الدراسة، التي تم عرض نتائجها أمام مؤتمر دولي حول آفاق الوقاية من السرطان، عُقد مؤخراً برعاية الجمعية الأمريكية لبحوث السرطان، أن مركب "البوليفينون E" حد من نمو أورام القولون والمستقيم لدى الفئران، التي تعرضت لعنصر مسبب للسرطان.
وبحسب ما ذكرت الدراسة، فقد تم حقن مجموعة من الفئران بمادة "ازوكسيميثان"، والمعروف أنها تسبب سرطان القولون والمستقيم، الذي يشترك في نفس صفات المرض لدى البشر.
وقام الفريق المشرف على هذه الدراسة، بتغذية بعض هذه الفئران بطعام غني بمركب "البوليفينون E" لمدة 34 أسبوعاً، وكان حجم المركب الذي تناولته الحيوانات خلال تلك الفترة، معادل لما بين أربعة وستة أكواب من الشاي الأخضر يومياً.
وقد أدى "البوليفينون" إلى خفض العدد الإجمالي للأورام لكل فأر، كما خفض من حجم الأورام، مقارنة بالفئران في مجموعة التحكم، التي لم يتم إطعامها بالمركب نفسه، بنسبة تصل إلى نحو 80 في المائة.
ويعتقد الباحثون أن هذه النتائج ستمهد الطريق أمام تجارب لقياس مدى تأثير مادة البوليفنيول الموجودة في الشاي الأخضر على البشر.


----------



## قلم حر (3 سبتمبر 2008)

انتعاش الآمال بالتوصل الى علاج للسرطان








الانجاز الجديد قد يساعد على تطوير عقاقير تستهدف الاورام مباشرة دون غيرها
-----------------------------------------​

يقول علماء إنهم قطعوا شوطا كبيرا نحو التوصل الى وسيلة تمكنهم من اعاقة عمل احد الانزيمات الضرورية لنمو الاورام السرطانية. 
ويقولون إنهم نجحوا في التوصل الى معرفة تركيب انزيم (تيلوميريز telomerase) الذي يحافظ على حيوية الخلايا لاجل غير مسمى، والذي يفعل فعله في تسعة من كل عشرة اورام سرطانية. 
ويقول العلماء في معهد ويستار بمدينة فيلاديلفيا الامريكية في دراسة نشروها في نشرة (نيتشير Nature) إن ابحاثهم قد تساعد في تطوير عقاقير من شأنها ايقاف عمل هذا الانزيم. 
يذكر ان كافة خلايا الجسم مزودة بما يشبه الموقت الذاتي - عبارة عن مكون يدعى الـ (تيلومير telomere) - يقصر كلما انقسمت الخلية. وبعد عدد محدد من الانشطارات، يبلغ التيلومير حدا يمنع الخلايا من مواصلة الانشطار. 
وهذا هو سبب التغييرات التي تصاحب الشيخوخة، حيث تتباطأ عمليات انشطار الخلايا بشكل كبير. 
الا ان بعض الخلايا - كالخلايا الجذعية في الاجنة - تستخدم انزيم (تيلوميريز) للمحافظة على طول التيلومير وبذا تتمكن هذه الخلايا من مواصلة الانشطار. 
ولكن العديد من الاورام السرطانية تستخدم ايضا هذا الانزيم لتغذية نموها المستمر. 
اعراض جانبية قليلة
وقال الدكتور عمانؤيل سكودالاكيس من معهد ويستار إن الانجاز الذي حققه فريق الباحثين في التوصل التركيبة الكيميائية للانزيم قد يساعد على تطوير عقاقير تستهدفه مباشرة دون غيره. 
وقال: "إن انزيم تيلوميريز يعتبر هدفا مثاليا للعلاج الكيميائي، وذلك لأنه ينشط في الخلايا السرطانية دون غيرها، مما يعني ان اي عقار يقلل او يوقف فعالية التيلوميريز سيتمكن من محاربة جميع السرطانات دون اعراض جانبية تذكر." 
وقد وصف البروفيسور روب نيوبولد من جامعة برونيل الانجليزية الانجاز الجديد بأنه مهم جدا. 
واضاف: "يسيطر انزيم تيلوميريز على تطور الاورام السرطانية، ويعتبر من المميزات الاساسية للخلايا السرطانية البشرية." 
وقال: "الفكرة من هذا التوجه هي تحويل الخلايا السرطانية التي تتميز بالقابلية على الخلود الى خلايا ذات عمر زمني محدد عن طريق عرقلة عمل الانزيم. وهذا الاكتشاف سيسرع من عملية ابتكار العقاقير الضرورية لذلك." 

موضوع من BBCArabic.com


منشور 2008/09/01 07:36:56 GMT​


----------



## kalimooo (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: مرض السرطان !! بين اليأس و البحث عن علاج ....متنوع .*



قلم حر قال:


> اطباء: الطب الصيني التقليدي يعالج السرطان
> 1200 (gmt+04:00) - 24/10/05
> 
> 
> ...





شكرااااااااااااااا" على تعبك بجد قلم حر
معلومات مفيدة بالبلاش
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح

​


----------



## قلم حر (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: مرض السرطان !! بين اليأس و البحث عن علاج ....متنوع .*



كليم متى قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااا" على تعبك بجد قلم حر
> 
> معلومات مفيدة بالبلاش
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح​


 من أخذ مجانا , يعطي مجانا .

ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------

